# New/different stuff at Dollar Tree!



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Someone on 'another' forum posted about their Dollar Tree in IL putting out more/different stuff this week.

I haven't had a chance to check ours yet but wanted to pass along the heads up.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah, I saw some kiddie costumes and small party favor items the other day. The supply of bones and skulls is quickly diminishing however.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

So far, my DT just has the same stuff, but they did put two
more items out. A small bag of skulls, which are about the size
of a large marble, and a skeleton neckless, which is kinda
neat, because I cut one of the little guys off the string, and
hung him on my rear view mirror


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

I loaded up on the skull garlands and plastic skulls for my fence toppers, crows, and the bags of tiny skulls and skeleton hands to make the scary tree to decorate my cube at work this year. Also cleaned them out of the mini tombstones and skull snow globes to go around the base.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I still have'nt seen any skull or skelly garlands. Plan on making the rounds after the weekend to see whats out and where.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I've bought a bunch of stuff already from DT but will have to stop by and check if anything new was put out. So far I think I picked up some tabletop plaster tombstones, packages of skelly garland, packages of medium and small blucky bones, packages of blucky hands, two versions of crows (wings back and wings out).


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh geeze, I'm embarrassed to admit this but we went by there today and ended up spending $60

Ours was out of the plastic blucky skulls and when asked, the manager said they just put out their last shipment of Halloween stuff that they'll be getting so we bought up what ever we needed and could.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Cassie7 said:


> Oh geeze, I'm embarrassed to admit this but we went by there today and ended up spending $60
> 
> Ours was out of the plastic blucky skulls and when asked, the manager said they just put out their last shipment of Halloween stuff that they'll be getting so we bought up what ever we needed and could.


Collectively I probably spent that much there this year just for Halloween. It's a lot of loot for $60. It's a lot of loot for $30!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah i've spent about (sigh) about 80 bucks there.. If add you everthing up.. Been getting the package of two flicker candles they have.. They aren't very bright but for what i'm gonna do with them they will work.. Plus alot of other Halloween stuff..I've got to stay out of those stores.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

I stopped back over there last night, and I was amazed
to see that they have Christmas stuff out already!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Because of the heads up on new stuff, I went to my closest store today. They have restocked their packages of blucky bones (large and small). Still have the plaster tabletop gargoyles and tombstones, and more skeleton hand wine glasses. 

What was new this trip were the skull necklaces (already mentioned above), kids' halloween sticker sheets, some small (maybe 12-16inch) hanging ghouls, stuff I can't remember and a good selection of CDs & DVDs--here's a sample of what I purchased:

Drew's Famous Entertainment CDs:
4 CD party pack "Complete Halloween Party Pack: Music, Movie Themes and Scary Sounds" includes Fright Flicks, Haunted House Horrors, Halloween Dance Party, and Ultimate Halloween.
"A Tribute to Rocky Horror Picture Show plus More" (also remember a tribute to Alfred Hitchcock)
"A Tribute to Stephen King Horror Movie Themes"
2 CD pack "30 Greatest Halloween Songs, Sounds & Stories" 
"Hawaiian Halloween Party Music"
Some of the other titles included something like "October 31" "Disco Party Halloween", and a title, not hip-hop but something else)

Drew's Famous Halloween Karaoke DVD

Drew's Famous Entertainment DVD:
Scary Scenes & Sounds "Boo! Scary Ghost Show & Music" - a looping DVD with backgrounds of fog and stormy weather with lightning - 2D ghosts (like on the cover of the product) appear and disappear on the screen, flying about and suddenly zooming in your face. 

D.J.'s Choice Karaoke CDs includes Karaoke and Vocal versions on each:
"Halloween Scaryoke"
"Halloween Hits"

I did not see the bottle labels that someone else posted about under a different thread but was looking for them.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Alas, I too spent about $100 bucks at the $ store on Halloween. Very easy to do.


----------

